# My fish hate the light!



## dmartins (Jun 6, 2012)

I have some neon tetras (12), serpae tetras (6) and corycats (2) in a 30 gallon non-planted tank. When ever I turn on the aquarium lighting (T5 10K and 6500) the tetras hide and act all scared. When I turn it off, they come out and act normal and happy. They seem to prefer the ambient room lighting and that is how I have it pretty much all the time. The tank has driftwood, PVC "caves" and some fake plants in it.

Should I try to develop a routine (i.e. scheduled lighting every day), get more fake plants for coverage or just leave it as-is?

Thanks!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

If they're new, theyll adjust within time.
If not, your tank is probably way too bare and not enough foliage to satisfy them.
I have a large tank where tetras would explore through over 50 pounds of wood and as soon as I turn on my lights they all come to the front expecting a meal.


----------



## dmartins (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah, maybe its a little bare. I used to have a bare-bottom goldfish setup, so I am learning! I will pick up some more fake plants next time I am at Big Als.

And yes, they are relatively new (about 2 months).


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Try getting some floating plants such as frogbit they may not like the strong light.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Remember that tetras tend to stay around slightly darker waters, if you're pumping a lot of light and no real areas for them to feel 'secure' they will scatter to hiding places as a sheer survival tactic. I would recommend some floating plants to break up the light and some other greenery to make them feel like they have somewhere to hide if necessary. This will not keep them on full alert all the time.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

Try some more adventurous dither fish that like light. I use roseline sharks to draw other fish out. Sword tails are also decent dither fish.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

If you're not planning live plants, I would also see if your fixture will work with just 1 tube. Some will, some won't. If it works, it'll be a little darker for the fish, minimize algae growth, and knock a bit off your hydro use...


----------



## Mr. Scruples (Apr 20, 2012)

I've got an un-planted tank, but it's still quite dense with plastic foliage.. When the lights are off, my Cardinals immediately go into a little clearing in my tank that's 'fenced' on three sides with medium-height grassy looking plants. They seem to drop a bit of colour and 'sleep' there. When the lights are on, they immediately perk up and resume cruising around in the middle depths of the tank (20gal xtra tall).

Definitely sounds like you should give them some places where they feel like they can go be peaceful and safe while the lights are off.


ETA: my Corys tend to sleep just below the Cardinals in the same clearing (but they go there to relax day or night) and my Rasboras normally to stay in the top area of my tank, but they swim in a much tighter shoal when the light is off.


----------

